# Ozzy in the snow



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well Ozzy certainly liked the downfall we had last night, this morning he was looking out of the window and chattering at the snow falling ...hope you like the pics...........CHRIS


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

That is just the most beautiful cat!

Love the pictures, please send some of that snow this way!!


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Fantastic, he really looks to be in his element!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: I bet he's glad he has snow shoes


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

love the contraST of his coat & the snow, stunning!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pleeeease can I have him for Christmas?!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He looks to be having great fun


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What great pics, he is gorgeous!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Chez87 said:


> Pleeeease can I have him for Christmas?!


Only if your very good Chez, you know santa wont come if your naughty. ...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic pics of an even more fantastic kitten.He looks so happy in the snow:thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures chris, does he have his winter coat already?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Jenny, he is only 5 months old, he was only outside for a couple of minutes just long enough to get a few pics of him in the snow..............CHRIS


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Stunning!!! He looks in his element out there in the snow :thumbup:
Fantastic photos.

Have to laugh - you have snow, which means my son should have some (he lives nr. Caldicot and works in Barry) just as he's due to come home for Christmas and we haven't got any :lol:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, thats great, he looks like he is enjoying the snow, ive never seen cats enjoy snow before. and i love your cat, i want it, 
michelle xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Stunning!!! He looks in his element out there in the snow :thumbup:
> Fantastic photos.
> 
> Have to laugh - you have snow, which means my son should have some (he lives nr. Caldicot and works in Barry) just as he's due to come home for Christmas and we haven't got any :lol:


Im sure you will get the snow Lyn lol, i think Barry has had a lot of snow too


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

wow wow wow he is simply stunning


----------

